# avery ghg vs avianx's



## tomas1q2 (Dec 18, 2014)

There has been a lot of talk about what decoy brand is better green head gear or avian x and really to be honest I couldn't tell you which one is. But If your an average water fowler (like me) you want to know what decoy brand is overall a better purchase. For me they both have there perks for example green head gear has its removable keel series and avian x's have a soft body. Each company makes its own styles and patterns that make each decoy individually different than the other. For me I like having green head gear decoys for both water and field hunting mostly because of the overall rating I would give green head gear. Avian x's are so detailed that its hard to even tell sometimes if there real from up close and far away. Green head gear's decoy selection both online and in stores has been crazy from just buying a two back of sleeping mallards to a four pack of full body pintails, they also have the advantage of being around for awhile. Avian x is also starting to expand there decoy selection as well, Because the first one or two years all they were selling were full body geese. To me I personally love the products that green head gear has put out. But then again I love the durability that avian x has put into there decoys. If I was to go out on a field hunt for both mallards and geese I would put out my full body mallards from green head gear and also some axp full body Canada's. The combination of Green head gear and avian x is something that I enjoy and believe works really great in waterfowling.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Honestly I wouldn't buy either...there are better options out there in the decoy marketplace IMO.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

If I had to pick on it would be AvainX, Doug at FP lodge ran those this year and he said they were holding up well, they seemed nice. GHG in my opinion is junk, just my personal experience.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghg pro grade in a slotted bag. Protect them. They look great on the water. The rest of the ghg floating duck decoys suck. The removable keel is a bad idea. I have lost a few keels. They don't stay well. Goose decoys I like the actives. Never used avian x. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

This seems like a SEO plug. Lots of search terms dropped. Hmmmmm. Wonder if the op is a staffer/retailer for these brands


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't buy either...there are better options out there in the decoy marketplace IMO.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I think it was someones calculated master plan to make poorly painted decoys...so then in return we will need buy individual slotted bags to hold those decoys. I want to congratulate that man for one of the best marketing strategies ever.

i'm partial to american made decoys. so i say neither.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Jonesy GHG is junk. My buddy ran Avian X this year and I liked them quite a bit, but I'll take my Dakotas over them. They still look almost brand new after 3 season of abuse and 3 or 4 have been shot point blank.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Those avery decoys maybe collectibles soon. Wonder if the paint falls off sitting on the shelf?

http://chancerydata.shelbycountytn....to=D&case_id=CH-14-1667&begin_date=&end_date=


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I have killed plenty of geese over my GHG full bodies, and they have held up very well after 5-6 years of use. I do keep them in 6 slot bags, but that is mostly just for storage/mobility convenience as I don't have a trailer that I can just throw them in and leave them all year. IMO for the money GHG field decoys are just fine. Obviously there are better decoys out there, but they cost 2-3 times as much. If you can afford to build a spread with Avians or Dakotas that cost $30-$40 per decoy, go for it. I personally can not justify that cost, so I'll stick with the GHG's.

The only GHG floaters I have are divers, and I have not had any problems with the paint on those. I have a dozen of the oversize buffleheads on a longline and they have held up just fine. Also love my GHG goldeneyes, those things are huge and look great on the water. Again, there are better, more durable decoys available but for the price the GHG's have performed just fine for me.


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have GHG full body duck and goose decoys - they have been fine, look nice and no complaints.

My GHG floaters on the other hand looked good out of the box but don't hold the paint well at all even though I use slotted bags to keep them protected.

All things considered, I'd buy their field decoys again but would stay away from the floaters. Maybe Dakota next time around?


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I vote Dakota and Higdon.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure about GHG, but I have canada goose floaters with removable keels from Hard Core, and already had one keel fall out and sink to the bottom and got lost in the muck. Luckily, Hard Core offers them for sale for around $3. Still pretty annoying. Also, since I bought a few dozen shells, using the floaters in the field without the keels is pretty much just a way for me to take up bed space in my truck for no reason (the 6 floaters take up more room than two dozen shells).


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't know...some of this decoy madness makes me shake my head. If it looks like a goose from 50 yards, shouldn't the live goose be dead anyway? To me...Big Foots are probably right up there on my list for FB's. I don't baby my decoys...I use them, and the BF's can take the abuse. 

It boils down to what works for me. I don't have a truck, or a trailer, and can't drive into fields. Real Geese work great. I think GHG are junk. I think Avian X are over-priced. 

Buy what you want, but IMO, location and hide are 100x more important than the type of decoy or call that you use.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

BFG said:


> I don't know...some of this decoy madness makes me shake my head.
> 
> Buy what you want, but IMO, location and hide are 100x more important than the type of decoy or call that you use.



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

cronkdre said:


> I agree with Jonesy GHG is junk. My buddy ran Avian X this year and I liked them quite a bit, but I'll take my Dakotas over them. They still look almost brand new after 3 season of abuse and 3 or 4 have been shot point blank.


I guess I should clarify, I was referring to floaters. I'm not very picky about my field decoys and have a mix of bigfoots, ghg, hardcore, and tanglefree. They all stay in a trailer that I usually drive into the field so they don't see much abuse. I'm just amazed at how much abuse my Dakotas have taken and still look great on the water.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm never buying ghg decoys again. I have had all kinds of problems with them. Bought a dozen of there redheads and 5 of them cracked where the back of the keel meets the decoy and had to be fixed the first year I got them. Have a dozen goose shells and a couple of them cracked right on the breast. Paint chips of easily have a couple of there cans that have more big black patches from paint chipping than they do white. My friend has some of there woodducks and had to add led strap weights onto the keels to stop them from blowing over in the wind. Call there customer service and they don't want to help you at all. Slowly starting to switch all my decoys over to G&H or old herters and getting rid of the ghg's. Been wanting to try some of the new foam filled higdon decoys. Heard a lot of good stuff about them so far


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buy what you want, but IMO, location and hide are 100x more important than the type of decoy or call that you use.[/QUOTE]

I agree with this. I'm not as concerned about how a decoy looks but I just want one that looks decent and will hold up good so I don't have to worry about fixing them halfway through the season


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

We have ghg, higdon, tangelfree and some bigfoots in our spread. It goes like this ghg provide my movement sure they have a few paint chips bit they have had a pile of birds shot over them. Our hidgon and tangelfrees are new and look great. We keep them out front but they dont move lime the ghg. Our bigfoots take a freakin beating and are still flawless downside they dont move. Moral of the story is evey deke in our spread is there for a purpose. Might get some avians next year but doubt it. We can kill birds over what we have why drop the coin. Funny how the avain field stakes copy ghg. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I've ran GHG for years. The paints a lil chipped up, but I wouldn't call it bad by any stretch. Not like the decoy is stripped or has patches of paint missing. What's missing IMO is just from normal wear and tear. Scuffs on the tip of the bill, top of head and edge of tail from rubbing against each other. Honestly no complaints with their decoys outside the Tim Newbold Lessers. Motion cones had to be moved because they were so crooked on a few. Outside of that I'm fine with the 7 species of ducks and FFD FB and FFD shell geese I have. 

I also really like the Avian X. I picked up two dozen this year. 12 mallards, 6 pintail and 6 black ducks. I'm very pleased with these and the birds really liked them too. I hope they come out with some divers. I think it's a great decoy line. I'm most impressed with the flocked black ducks. They look amazing. I had a hunter tell me he thought they were real birds in my spread. 

In the end, it don't matter what you run. If you scout and hunt in the right spot your gonna get your birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

